# My vision after Lasik is 20/25...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

and still improving. 

I'll know in 3 weeks if I need an enhancement--which is okay by me because it is included in my lifetime warranty with Restore Vision Centers.

Say, if any of you want to use me as the person who referred you to them--I'll get free movie tickets, etc. That'd be really cool! :lol 

Star :b


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

That's great! :yay :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> That's great! :yay :banana


Thank you, Amelia! :thanks :lol

Star (Suzi)


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

that's great... I want to get it done in the future myself...


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

David1976 said:


> that's great... I want to get it done in the future myself...


Say David, thanks! :thanks You are young enough that you wouldn't have to worry about presbyopia yet and would probably have perfect (or better) vision immediately! They didn't have Lasik when I was your age, but if they had--I would have gone for it. :banana

Glad you are thinking of giving yourself this kind gift. 

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Becky said:


> That sounds wonderful, I'm glad it turned out well for you Suzi :squeeze


Thank you, Becky! :thanks It is so nice having all this peripheral vision--that I never remember ever having had! :lol

Suzi :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Becky said:


> That sounds wonderful, I'm glad it turned out well for you Suzi :squeeze


 :agree


----------



## Cynthia Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

That is so cool!  I can't have it done, because I have an eye condition called Kerataconus. Which went undiagnosed for years. Now I have to wear rigid contacts in order to see clearly, glasses and soft contacts won't correct me adequately. Ugh.. I hate the wind.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> Now I have to wear rigid contacts in order to see clearly, glasses and soft contacts won't correct me adequately. Ugh.. I hate the wind.


Hello CynthiaBlue,

Rigid contacts were the first kind I ever wore, becuse that's all there was in the 60's when I started wearing them. I wore them for a long time and then wore rigid gas permeable contacts; I really couldn't ever wear the soft lenses.

I remember the wind, and I feel for you. :hug

Can you explain more about your eye condition?

Star


----------

